# Married Again



## moe (Aug 8, 2011)

Three years removed from my ex leaving I let myself fall in love again and can thankfully say I am happily married again. Maybe that seems too fast and I certainly wasn't planning on it after swallowing the bitter pill of divorce, but life is great and I am moving forward. Marriage takes a lot of work, especially the second time, but we are both committed and have learned from the past. I don't think the sting of divorce ever quite goes away but it seems to lesson every day. 

Those were some dark days, only truly appreciated by those who have gone through it. Hope seemed so distant. I experienced sleepless nights, uncontrollable crying, feelings of failure, not wanting to get up in the morning, embarrassed to be in the "divorce" category, and lost 20lbs, just to name a few. 20 years of marriage and 5 kids, my stay at home wife went to work(which I fully supported) and found a whole new world of love and gratitude. At the same time started seeing a counselor who told her everything she wanted to hear. I have spoken about this in another thread a few years ago when I was trying to make sense of things entitled "Boundaries in Counseling". You all thought I was crazy that I didn't fully understand what was happening.....and you were right. Recently found out that he is now divorced from his wife and now my Ex (43) and him (60) are dating. Sick bastard! They deserve each other.

Elated to be with someone that loves and adores me again. I don't even know the person anymore that I loved for 20 years. She is gone now. I have stopped trying to make sense of it all and just move forward. For all those going through those dark days... I say "hang on"! Life is messy sometimes and unfair....but keep the faith and life will get better as you take care of yourself and begin to heal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's good to hear that you have found someone new and have a good marriage now. I hope all works out very well for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Omg your exW is dating her therapist? WTF? 
Talk about major violations (of all kinds, not just professional).

Uh, be glad to be rid o that!

Congrats to you in the new chapter of your life.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Omg your exW is dating her therapist? WTF?
> Talk about major violations (of all kinds, not just professional).
> 
> Uh, be glad to be rid o that!
> ...


He should not be a therapist anymore. Now there is a project for you Moe.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Well good for you Mo, if marriage is what you want and marriage is what you are getting then I hope you find much happiness.


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats on your new life and marriage!! My best wishes for a successful one!

Wow, Ex and therapist!?!? Good riddance to her!

I know of something just as bad - a pastor at the church I worked at counseled a couple and guided them towards divorce! and then "started" dating the wife and eventually married her!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow, That is bad, Living.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

That rocks! I am in that boat too - not married yet but engaged 3 years out. Kind of just happened.

I agree with you that it takes a lot of work but do you find that now you see things/issues arise sooner and are able to face them head on before they get too big??

Overcoming beliefs about the past has been the challenge but I look forward to hearing that your 2nd will be nothing but a great decision!

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Congrats to you!!! It's great that you have been able to find happiness again, and to find love. I wish you the best!


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I would take any kind of happiness, congratulations. With 5 kids I imagine you are constantly reminded of your ex, which would be a trigger frequently? 
Your ex will end up being his nurse with such a big age difference, I'm seen that happen to women and it's not a great life for them. Plus he has poor ethics to be dating a patient. Not a good sign.


----------

